# Convert a Image file (Png,bmp etc.) To a rom.



## KirbyPink (Mar 10, 2011)

Right, is it possible to take a PNG, bmp or a jpeg image and add it to a Snes rom file and then have it play on a emulator?
I'm trying to get a graphical limitation from a image and i wanna see what it looks like when it's just using Snes Colors.
So, possible?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2011)

There are many tricks that can be employed to lessen issues with hardware and limited resources depending on how far you wish to push it (homebrew* and commercial devs having taken this to the extreme with all sorts of tricks employed).

Back on topic I have seen loads of SNES slideshow homebrew/demos/PD (remember homebrew is a fairly recent term) but I can not seem to drum one up for you to download ( http://www.pdroms.de/files/supernes/?page=1 has nothing).


*Granted this is not what you asked for but it is amazing- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yULkopwR8oA

Back on topic can you not just save your image as a 256 colour (or even 16bit) image- the basic conversion usually does a fairly good line in limiting colours and producing the sort of effect I think you are aiming at. If you feel like getting a bit more technical the "posterise" feature (well that is what it is called in GIMP- it is in the colours pulldown menu) might be more up your street


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 10, 2011)

That is indeed what i tried first. But, it looked really bad.
And so i started thinking about "slideshows" ive seen images imported to snes. I just wanted to see the effect it could produce. I'll have a lookie at your links.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2011)

You need to mess with the palette to get ti looking not-like-shit.  There's no single magic setting for lossy compression.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2011)

By all means look at the links but they have no slideshow program. You can drum up those from a simple search for "SNES slideshow PD" but for injecting there was nothing in my searches beyond the odd reference to a program I could not find.

http://www.skytopia.com/games/cacg/cacg28_29.html is quite nice on the sort of tricks developers could use to work around things. The general idea was not that the colours were not available (the SNES technically having 15 bit colour which is all but photographic) but that you could not have that many in the palette at a time so developers would instead have many shades of blue and make sure not to use any red say in there leaving the rest to build an image. No good for the sorts of games we see now or proper photos but you can do a lot if you know what you are doing.


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, you posted them for some reason, I might as well have a quick look. xP


----------

